# Renovate or New House???



## love238 (Aug 26, 2013)

I've read some posts that suggest that moving to a new house if one has a blended family is better than living in each other's existing homes.

My boyfriend's ex-wife never lived in his current home. His kids have when they visit.

If it makes more financial sense to tear down his existing home and rebuild or drastically renovate, would you consider it the same or similar to a "new home"?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes,I would. Basically it's you getting to have major input on putting you personal touch into the home.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

If finances allow then I would have thought that it was a good idea to have a home for your blended family that "belongs" financially and emotionally to both partners and all the children.

If you just move into one partner’s existing house then they or their children may feel as if their space has been intruded upon or the other partner or their children may feel like guests rather than residents. 

With this in mind a rebuilt / refurbished home maybe halfway to solving these issues before they arise.

On a purely financial front you would need to look at the cost / resale value comparison on the options available. Some areas have a ceiling price for houses and no matter how much you spend on rebuilding / refurbishments the value is capped by the area it is in.


----------



## Snickers (Oct 8, 2013)

I would do it Like Shaggy said you can do it the way you want too.


----------

